# Review: Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/review-sigma-105mm-f2-8-ex-dg-os-hsm/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/review-sigma-105mm-f2-8-ex-dg-os-hsm/">Tweet</a></div>
Bryan at <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a> has completed his review of the Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM macro lens.</p>
<p>At it’s current price of <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/806377-REG/Sigma_258101_105mm_f_2_8_EX_DG.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">$669 after an instant rebate</a>, this macro lens comes highly recommended when compared to the Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS macro, which is <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">currently retailing for $1033</a>. Bryan does say the Canon is the better lens, but is it $400 better?</p>
<p><strong>Says Bryan:

</strong><em>“I’ve had the Sigma 105 OS macro lens in my kit for over two years and have used it with some frequency. Some of the product images you have been seeing in the recent reviews have been captured with this lens and I have used it for many other needs. While this lens has a little room for improvement (especially with the IS system), the image quality it has reliably delivered has been excellent. I’m comfortable using the Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro Lens for important macro projects that come my way.”</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-105mm-f-2.8-EX-DG-OS-HSM-Macro-Lens-Review.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/806377-REG/Sigma_258101_105mm_f_2_8_EX_DG.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 105 f/2.8 DG OS at B&H Photo $669</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## noncho (Mar 24, 2014)

I have posted my review of Sigma 105 Macro OS somewhere in the forum - It's a really nice lens, especially with the new price.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 24, 2014)

B&H regularly has the Canon 100L 2.8 IS on deep discount. I got mine on a sale for $789 after mail in rebate in addition to the sale price. It's $933 at B&H right now


----------

